# ATV + Itunes + Freebox problem



## rouxela (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Mac Book Air, une apple TV génération 2, un Iphone relié en réseau par un routeur free.

J'ai activé le partage à domicile pour tout ces matériel Apple.
Mon problème c'est que mon Apple TV va bien chercher le contenu de ma bibliothèque dans mon Mac book. Par contre je ne vois pas mon Apple TV dans Itunes.

J'ai ouvert les ports UDP 5353 et TCP 3689 sur mon routeur free, rien n'y fait.

Je n'ai jamais vu apparaître ATV sous Itunes! sauf une fois, je pouvais réorienter la sortie audio de Itunes sur ATV. mais jamais d'ATV sous APPAREIL.
Mais depuis ça ne fonctionne plus.

Aidez moi SVP.


----------



## davidcaro2 (20 Mai 2012)

L ATV n apparaît pas dans appareils. Il est plus indépendant, il apparaîtra que si tu le branche en USB pour une restauration. D ailleurs, il n y a aucune raison de le voir apparaître, puisque tu ne peux rien stocker dessus, donc rien transférer.

En fait tu peux simplement airplayer ( je sais pas si ça se dit, mais moi j aime bien ce terme) ta musique, tes films... En cliquant sur la petite icône rectangulaire en bas à droite dans iTunes. Chose que tu peux faire depuis l ATV directement, donc aucun intérêt de le faire depuis iTunes.


----------



## rouxela (20 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'info!

Mais alors deux questions supplémentaires.

Comment brancher l'ATV en USB car je n'ai pas de port USB sur l'ATV 2.

Et, Comment faire apparaitre l'icône pour airplayer en bas à droite de l'appli Itunes. Elle n'apparait pas sur Itunes actuellement.

Désolé, je suis embêtant, mais je cherche seulement à être moins bête.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## endavent (21 Mai 2012)

Tu as un port mini USB sur l'ATV.

Il te faut donc un câble spécial. Attention ! Ce n'est pas le même câble que pour les disques durs USB, le connecteur est plus fin.

Si ton ATV est branchée, en fonctionnement, et sur ton réseau WIFI tu devrais avoir une icone en bas à droite d'Itunes, qui représente une espèce de télé schématisée. En cliquant dessus tu peux réorienter le flux audio.

Pas de souci pour tes questions, le but des forums c'est bien de s'entraider !


----------



## rouxela (21 Mai 2012)

Merci,

Le mini port USB, y steack haché sous la prise HDMI!!!
Compris pour la connexion, merci.

Par contre pas d'icône sous Itunes et je ne sais pas pourquoi.
L'ATV est bien connecté à internet et je vois le contenu de ma bibliothèque à partir de l'ATV.

Mais pas d'Icône de redirection du flux audio sous Itunes... Oups...

Merci pour votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h02 ----------

Ca y est j'ai trouvé comment afficher cette icône.

Il suffisait simplement d'activer l'air play sur l'ATV.

Encore merci à tous


----------



## davidcaro2 (21 Mai 2012)

Super, bonne découverte de ton ATV ;-)


----------

